# tabelle positionieren



## apric (6. Dezember 2001)

also ich habe folgendes problem:

kuckt euch mal folgende tabellenverschachtelung an: 
http://apric.dyndns.org/skarabaeus/web/index.php 

auf dem IE kommt das ohne probleme (innere tabelle genau zentriert auf dem monitor), jedoch z.b. bei mozilla klebt die tabelle mittig oben am rand.

WIE KRIEG ICH DIESE TABELLE DAZU, IMMER IN DER BILDSCHIRMMITTE ZU SEIN (möglichst ohne javascript -> maximale kompatibilität)...

mit stylesheets hab ichs auch probiert, hat alles nichts gebracht.

HILFE!


----------



## ajay (6. Dezember 2001)

probiers mal so...
ich hab deine ganze tabellen kostruktion noch eine aussentabelle eingefuegt.



```
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=100% height=100%>
<tr>
<td align=center>

<table border=1 style="width:720px; height:100%">
<tr>
	<td width=720 height=100% bgcolor=yellow>
	<table border=1 width=720 height=400>
<tr>
	<td width=100 height=40>l_o</td>
	<td width=520 height=40>m_o</td>
	<td width=100 height=40>r_o</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td width=100 height=320>l_m</td>
	<td width=520 height=320>INHALT</td>
	<td width=100 height=320>r_m</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td width=100 height=40>l_u</td>
	<td width=520 height=40>m_u</td>
	<td width=100 height=40>r_u</td>
</tr>
</table>	</td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## apric (6. Dezember 2001)

**

oh danke klappt einwandfrei.

THX


----------

